# Tex's SH



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

We finished our SH on Saturday,Did a nice job on a challenging test!So we decided to move up to Master on Sunday,play with the big dogs as it were!The land test consisted of a moma popawith one bird thrown right to left and the second launched while the first was still in the air!Go bird was at about 75 yards right ofthe first 2 thrown into the corner of a pond.There was 5 shots fired during all of this from the line.The blind was at about 80 yds to the left of the #1 bird with the bird planted 10 ftfrom the opening of a road through the cover.Nice test.Tex did an awsome job on the marks with one whistle on the blind!

Water was a similar test only somewhat shorter!First 2 birds werethrown out of wingers 15 yards down the shore from the line,#1 landing15 ydsinfront but to the right of the dog,then #2 was thrown another 10 yds farther almost inline.We had to swing about 110 deg for the go bird,at 60yds.The blind was pretty straight forward up the middle,70 yds.He stayed put nicely with those birds coming down so close!Picked up 1and 3 nice and had a little hunt on 2.4 whistles on the blind and we were off to the honor bucket.I'm thinking all we have to do is get thru this honour 
and we have our first MH pass!

Well seeng those first 2 marks again was just too much.HE BROKE!!!!!!!:doh:
He pretty much had to jump over the guy that was shooting!

So even though I was dissapointed about him breaking overall it was a great day,Tex showed me he was ready to play with the big dogs!So now he is officially known as Amigold Texas Holdem SH WCX!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats! Great achievement...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a great week-end. Congrads, on the SH. Sounds like you are well on your way to Master.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot - congratulations on your SH !! Did Tex get steak for dinner?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Love to see goldens doing what they were meant to...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Fantastic! And to think he was so close to a MH leg too! I love your attitude, it obviously reflects well on Tex.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations, there's soooo much work (and talent) involved in the SH, you must be very, very proud.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What an accomplishment! Congratulations to you and Tex! It is also simply amazing that you were able to pretty much get through your first Master test... I am sure your first pass will come pretty quickly!


----------

